# Btooom!



## Kira Yamato (Aug 11, 2011)

*Btooom!*​


> Sakamoto Ryuuta is an unemployed 22-year-old who lives with his mother. In the real world, there may be nothing really special about him, but online, he's one of the world's top players of the combat game "BTOOOM"!
> 
> One day, he awakes in what appears to be a tropical island, though he has no memory of how or why he has come to be there. While wandering around, Ryuuta sees someone and calls out for help. The stranger responds by throwing a bomb at him! Now Ryuuta realizes both that his life is in danger, and that he has somehow been trapped in a real-life version of his favorite game! Will Ryuuta be able to survive long enough to figure out how and why he ended up here?




*Genre:* Action, Sci-Fi, Psychological, Seinen

It's a pretty ruthless game and isn't as simple as I originally thought.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Aug 11, 2011)

It's an interesting manga to say the least, it has potential and the first volume was good enough to make me want to continue reading.

It's difficult having a main character whose such a unlikable douchebag though.


----------



## Inugami (Aug 11, 2011)

Eww the dude looks like Light.. his personality is similar? I hate those type of douches.

Unless hes getting trolled constantly in fun way's.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 13, 2011)

Ch.7 was really graphic. That's one creepy kid :S

Ch.8 has now been released.


----------



## Destin (Aug 15, 2011)

Chapter 9 is out.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Aug 15, 2011)

You know ...this chapter somehow tells us if you try and completely forget that the main character is a reclusive raving douchebag who emotionally abuses his mother, you can actually like the main character.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 15, 2011)

Seems kind if fitting that a deranged middle schooler is probably one of the more better suited Btoom! Player.


----------



## BlaZeR (Aug 19, 2011)

Pretty decent, the old guy hasn't done much so far though.


----------



## Mongoloid Gnome (Aug 19, 2011)

Hey, exactly what I was looking for, after reading a lot of manga about survival/death game I was under the impression that new tittles werent avaible anymore. 

going to give a go.


----------



## Scizor (Aug 19, 2011)

This looks and sounds awesome.
Imma check this out ^^

Edit: The main protagonist reminds me of Yagami =0


----------



## c3zz4rr (Aug 19, 2011)

This manga is dope as fuck, really addicting and the protagonist really really resembles light.

Chapter 11 is out btw

attempting to land a killing blow


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 21, 2011)

For a deranged middle schooler that kid is really perceptive. He was able to describe our protagonist perfectly.


----------



## Destin (Aug 22, 2011)

Chapter 12 is out.


----------



## Dei (Aug 22, 2011)

Nice manga so far reminds me of battle royale.


----------



## Dei (Aug 23, 2011)

Chapter 13 is out.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Since it was pointed out that the dead guy isn't wearing any pants. I think he either tried to rape someone and got killed of or he got seduced as a distraction and then killed off. Either way the killer shoudl be the mysterious girl from earlier.


----------



## Rene (Aug 23, 2011)

Good action packed manga.

But it has some disturbing scenes.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 1, 2011)

Damn, what a revelation...then again the characters we've come across thus far have fit the bill, although I can't imagine who would nominate that girl.


----------



## Space (Sep 2, 2011)

^^ No no, it said *monitor lizards*!! wtf is that man


----------



## BlaZeR (Sep 2, 2011)

Wonder what that kid is up to.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 2, 2011)

I wonder if not killing that kid will ultimately cause them trouble down the line? 
And just when you think your only enemies were the other participants in comes giant lizards.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 7, 2011)

And now Ch.20 is out.


----------



## c3zz4rr (Sep 7, 2011)

i don't think he's abandoned her, but more like he just snapped and is about to go rambo on those lizards


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 7, 2011)

^agreed. He probably thought of an idea to get them all to safety. It's going to be something similar to the last chapter where he thought that old man had deserted them.


----------



## Space (Sep 8, 2011)

Chapter 20, page 13:


Lol Sakamoto, you sneaky pervert!

By the way, I don't know if anyone here mentioned this about Komodo dragons already, but they hunt by biting their prey once or twice and then follow it until it's dead. Because their saliva is highly poisonous, the wound will not even close, let alone heal. The prey will eventuelly die due to bacteria infections, becoming to weak to find food and ultimately starvation.

Mister Taira was therefore doomed the moment he got bitten, unless he immediatly got rid of his lower leg.


----------



## BlaZeR (Sep 12, 2011)

Yessssssss


----------



## Kronin (Sep 12, 2011)

I've discoverd this manga yesterday and I love it  
Has a good potential and until now it's really interesting in his plot and characters, I really hope that I can appreciate it as I did with Battle Royale.


----------



## Space (Sep 14, 2011)

^^ thanks for the notification Kira!


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 14, 2011)

^No problem. 

And I wonder if that alcohol will be enough of a disinfectant? They did wait awhile before that wound was treated >_<


----------



## hehey (Sep 16, 2011)

Sakamoto was such a prick, he totally flipped out cause they took away his precious internets.


----------



## hehey (Sep 19, 2011)

Im getting kind of annoyed by this girl, yeah yeah i know, intense trauma due to sexual assault and all taht, but still, this whole "i cannot trust men ever" is so cliche and her attitute is unnecesary.


----------



## Rene (Sep 19, 2011)

Her reaction is perfectly normal. There's the sexual assault, but she's also killed at least 2 people and she's been under constant stress since she got put on the plane. Not only this but there's also the mental toll of knowing why you're on the island.

She put aside her fear of men already so she could help out the guy who helped to save her life there. It's just that right now she's very defensive, in the same way that sakamoto is.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 19, 2011)

Sakamoto has been taking the right approach as well. He's sacrificed himself quite a bit thus far to protect his companions while keeping a cautious eye on them since he knows well enough that he can't completely trust anyone given the nature of this game.

Complete trust is something that is built over time and for some people it will take longer than others especially in that girls case whose been through alot.


----------



## Drakor (Sep 20, 2011)

For all we know should could also be a lesbian, her background is already a fog. If she turned that way due to an abusive relationship all those attempted rapes in a mere 2-3 days only fuel the distrust further. 

That guy looks like he was a militant of some type, looks like Sakamoto got an unlucky enemy. Might outclass him in speed, stamina...everything


----------



## MrCinos (Sep 20, 2011)

Drakor said:


> That guy looks like he was a militant of some type, looks like Sakamoto got an unlucky enemy. Might outclass him in speed, stamina...everything


Except for brains


----------



## hehey (Sep 22, 2011)

What a coincidence, they were net married.


----------



## Space (Sep 22, 2011)

well, talk about a convenient plot...


----------



## hehey (Sep 23, 2011)

I really hope things dont go as conveniently as "hah! hes that guy i fake married in that video game, everythings all good between us now".

Im kind of more worried about the fate of Tarai.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 23, 2011)

Looks like the gamer is gaining the edge of the hardened military vet


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 24, 2011)

I doubt Sakamoto will fall for his taunts but I wonder what he has planned to take on the military guy. Hand to hand combat is disadvantageous to him after all.


----------



## hehey (Sep 24, 2011)

I just noticed that lawyer was the same guy who was with that psycho little kid before.


----------



## Kronin (Sep 25, 2011)

Chapter 30 has been released.
*EDIT:* Eh eh Drakor You have anticipated me 



*Spoiler*: __ 



Really an interesting development of the events, Himiko showed great reflexes and personally I think that she is clearly the girl that Sakamoto met online...I wonder if the soldier is able to save himself only losing his arm


----------



## Drakor (Sep 25, 2011)

Kronin said:


> Chapter 30 has been released.
> *EDIT:* Eh eh Drakor You have anticipated me
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 




Lmao it'd be so funny if they planned to watch him like vultures waiting so he bleeds out before approaching to take back their BIM


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 25, 2011)

Sakamoto really had no shot against that guy in one on one combat so Himiko really was his only hope at survival. Thankfully she stepped up in that tough spot.


----------



## hehey (Sep 28, 2011)

SO why he slash that guys throat?, i dint quite get his reasoning.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 28, 2011)

^survival of the fittest? 

Not sure of the exact reason but that guy has shown he doesn't value human life in the least. Remember when he stated he wanted to slowly torture and skin Himiko alive?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 2, 2011)

Himiko was a victim just like her friends, but I can see why they would nominate her because if she didn't invite them they wouldn't have been assaulted.


----------



## hehey (Oct 2, 2011)

Kira Yamato said:


> Himiko was a victim just like her friends, but I can see why they would nominate her because if she didn't invite them they wouldn't have been assaulted.


I thought it was because she ran away and left them there, especially the one with the glasses, she was probably mad she didn't try to help her.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 2, 2011)

hehey said:


> I thought it was because she ran away and left them there, especially the one with the glasses, she was probably mad she didn't try to help her.



There was nothing she could have done by staying there unless they felt her getting raped as well would solve everything. The best course of action is to escape and contact the authorities. Now, it looks like the incident came to light but it didn't mention if Himiko told authorities or it was leaked by some other avenue. 

In either case, I can see why the girls would be angry and feel betrayed.


----------



## Scizor (Oct 5, 2011)

I did NOT expect nudity in this.


----------



## Kronin (Oct 5, 2011)

Really a good chapter


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 5, 2011)

We finally get some new characters and not surprisingly one of them isn't shy about easily betraying a supposed comrade. And it looks like the distance between Sakamoto and Himiko has decreased a bit. The fact that they are connected through their online personas combined with the suspension bridge affect that is Sakamoto going GAR mode and rescuing her despite all the odds stacked against him may have lend a hand in that 



Scizor said:


> I did NOT expect nudity in this.



The series went a bit beyond just nudity


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 5, 2011)

Interesting chapter. New characters that is nice.


----------



## Drakor (Oct 8, 2011)

Might be able to learn some things from that person residing on the island


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 8, 2011)

^For one thing, she shows you can lose a chip without dying


----------



## Drakor (Oct 8, 2011)

Kira Yamato said:


> ^For one thing, she shows you can lose a chip without dying


Yea, having your arm chopped off...

I'm wondering if theres any secret areas underground or some distant construct past the shore they're using as a make shift base so they can observe and pass supplies to the players.

Kind of like how the lighthouse was in Shutter Island in which it doubled as a facility to hold people and to monitor.


----------



## Rene (Oct 8, 2011)

Well having your arm chopped off on that island is about the same as dying anyways.


----------



## Muk (Oct 8, 2011)

losing your 1 arm pretty much seals the deal and you are pretty much dead

unless you can use a sickle like her to kill shit out of people


----------



## hehey (Oct 14, 2011)

wow to get sent to that island twice in what is apparently half a year (that's how long that one arm woman has been there), that guy is clearly a jerk among jerk.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 14, 2011)

You must be one hell of an asshole if you're nominated yet again to go to that island. Hopefully he'll get his just desserts this time around.


----------



## c3zz4rr (Oct 17, 2011)

New chapter, ch38

ala Hinamori.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Holy shit, did she just die?


----------



## hehey (Oct 17, 2011)

we got a real fight now...too bad i already spoiled myself with raws.

if you really want to know what happens
*Spoiler*: __ 



of course she isn't dead, come on

good cliffhanger though


----------



## Drakor (Oct 18, 2011)

Himiko only had 1 second to pick up the btoom and toss it, pretty sure she's badly injured if she *did* survive that. I hope that guy with the shades is either a normal person that picked up the game quickly, or a Btooom! player, hoping he's rank 1 or 2 if the latter.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 18, 2011)

Not only did that doctor managed to snake his way into the group but now they've come up against some enemies and it looks like they're in some trouble.


----------



## hehey (Oct 27, 2011)

looks like are heroes will have to do without food for a few days.


----------



## Scizor (Oct 28, 2011)

Kira Yamato said:


> The series went a bit beyond just nudity



Indeed. I didn't even expect nudity, let alone that.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 28, 2011)

Well that was one well executed coke hold and the angle wasn't bad either.


----------



## Muk (Oct 28, 2011)

that girl is still being useless 

i thought she might be useful now that she gotten herself some courage


----------



## BlaZeR (Nov 4, 2011)

Ryota should've just killed him.


----------



## c3zz4rr (Nov 4, 2011)

Muk said:


> that girl is still being useless
> 
> i thought she might be useful now that she gotten herself some courage



She is not totally useless because at least she will reveal the doc's true intentions to ryota.

Btw I honestly think the guy's bluffing bcuz i dont believe he hid more than 1 of his bim in the sand, the one next to the case. Imo it seems like a waste to bury many of your bim in the sand because afterwards there's no way of knowing where you put them so you just lose them.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 4, 2011)

Damn, Sakamoto has two difficult opponents to deal with in that kid and the guy with the shades. I wonder what kind of trap that guy with the shades has in store for Sakamoto? He obviously isn't going to give up knowing his skills are on par or perhaps even higher than Sakamoto.

And I'm glad Himiko has seen the doctor for the snake he is but the only thing that changes is the fact that she knows her life is in danger with every minute she spends around him.


----------



## BlaZeR (Nov 27, 2011)

Looks like another world ranker?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 27, 2011)

It was a great standoff between two great players. You knew that neither one would be able to kill the other.


----------



## Revan21 (Dec 13, 2011)

BlaZeR said:


> Looks like another world ranker?



I don't think so, since he called Sakamoto on his last name. Might be an ex-classmate - or rather I hope he is, just knowing everyone though the game would be boring


----------



## Revan21 (Jan 9, 2012)

Looks like Vol.7 is out and the limited edition comes with a nice Himiko gallery


----------



## Nikushimi (Jan 9, 2012)

This looks...strangely appealing. 

And also like it might have tremendous memetic potential.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 21, 2012)

Revan21 said:


> Looks like Vol.7 is out and the limited edition comes with a nice Himiko gallery



Speaking of that the Special for Vol.7 has been released by Japanzai


----------



## EpicBroFist (Jan 21, 2012)

Sweet


----------



## Kronin (Jan 26, 2012)

I know that is a typical clich? among the manga, but I like this friendship/rivalry between Ryota and Oda. I think that maybe the reason beacuse Oda has done that to Aiko was to stir the soul of the friend (not that this justifies the act, anyway).

PS: the gallery definetely confirms the mix of cuteness/hotness of Himiko


----------



## SaishuSoda (Feb 13, 2012)

Good chapter, but I don't like how Ryota lost _all_ of his BIM in that encounter. 

When Date or any other teams finds this out they can probably make their move right there. Since right now the team consisted of;

Himiko with a signicantly weakened stun gun.

Old man who is useless with his injury.

Ryota who just now lost the last of his BIM.

Can't remember how many player chips they have collected so far in the game, I just remember the old man picking up quite a few from the casualites. 

Not to say that Date _will_ make his move, but just the fact that he _can_. Since in his eyes they could be soon reaching the limit to their worth.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 13, 2012)

Ryota has quite a few enemies to contend with. That doctor, his old friend Oda and that psycho kid will make things so much more difficult to deal with.


----------



## VanzZz (Mar 19, 2012)

Chapter 44: Natural Law


----------



## SaishuSoda (Mar 19, 2012)

SaishuSoda said:


> Not to say that Date _will_ make his move, but just the fact that he _can_. Since in his eyes they could be reaching the limit to their worth.


He made his move a lot earlier than I expected, but it has made things very interesting. Now Date has finally betrayed the group, I really don't see the old man surviving much longer with those wounds. 

Looking forward seeing how Ryota survived the explosion, and how they plan on killing Date off.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 19, 2012)

Good thing they didn't let the doc know about that woman he betrayed, but we all know our protagonist is alive. The trick is how did he manage to survive that blast.


----------



## hehey (Apr 24, 2012)

she really cares about being "pure", lol what bs.


----------



## Jing (Apr 24, 2012)

Boobs are overpowered. Docs expression was priceless.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 24, 2012)

That BIM didn't stand a chance against *that* kind of bounce factor


----------



## Nightwish (Apr 24, 2012)

The boob bounce killed me.


----------



## Space (Apr 25, 2012)

Boobs 1 - BIM 0 

Commentary by Date was priceless, even words were not needed.


----------



## hehey (Aug 4, 2012)

Wow i didnt think Tarai would go out like that.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 4, 2012)

So basically the Lizards got to finish what they started. It truly was a tough way to go but I guess that was the story's way of achieving some of form of redemption.


----------



## Qizz (Oct 29, 2012)

Took a while but chapter 50/51 are out, this stopped being translated but I hope we will get more chapters from now on with these "new guys" (didn't bother to read the details).

Seems like Sakamoto have now sure that Himiko is the same person he met in the game, i'm glad he didn't "rush" they're relationship, in my opinion doing it in the middle of the jungle is not a good first time for a girl with androphobia, and this way they're relationship feels more pure and romantic, having them to wait for a propher time after leaving the island.


----------



## Lucius (Jan 1, 2013)

thanks.

i read chapter 50 and 51 here:
Mask Tousen will not use his due to being IC


----------



## Nao (Jan 2, 2013)

Lucius said:


> thanks.
> 
> i read chapter 50 and 51 here:
> biting



thank you for the link


----------



## Rukia (Jan 14, 2013)

Good chapter.


----------



## rajin (Jan 16, 2013)

*54 to 57 raw
Tough 357   to
Tough 357*


----------



## hehey (Mar 14, 2013)

Its always some badass conglomerate behind these things.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 14, 2013)

The truth behind the game wasn't surprising but still disturbing to hear.


----------



## hehey (Apr 18, 2013)

wow Oda really is a fucker.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 18, 2013)

That chick is toast. If she uses that last BIM on Oda she still has to contend with the other group hot on her trail.


----------



## hehey (Jul 24, 2013)

Wow didn't think that would happen, guess the kid will stop being such a dick now.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 24, 2013)

^Given his past you knew he was expecting to get smacked around and was probably caught off guard by the fact that someone would treat him with some respect.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Aug 2, 2013)

just got caught up. I really like this manga. I'm pulling for Sakamoto and Himiko!


----------



## Rukia (Aug 2, 2013)

Just speculating here.  But I think that one guy stealing the chips is part of the plan.  Misdirection.  They know all the suits can listen in after all.


----------



## Space (Aug 2, 2013)

Rukia said:


> Just speculating here.  But I think that one guy stealing the chips is part of the plan.  Misdirection.  They know all the suits can listen in after all.



Nice thinking, I like it.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 2, 2013)

That guy has betrayed everyone already.  And deserves to be dead to tell you the truth.  As a storytelling device... it's incredibly redundant for him to just betray everyone again.  I will be really surprised if that turns out to be the case.


----------



## Space (Aug 2, 2013)

Rukia said:


> That guy has betrayed everyone already.  And deserves to be dead to tell you the truth.  As a storytelling device... it's incredibly redundant for him to just betray everyone again.  I will be really surprised if that turns out to be the case.



Wait, you were talking about Oda, or were you not?


----------



## Mider T (Sep 24, 2013)

Date is a friend.


----------



## Hijikata~Toushiro (Sep 24, 2013)

Damn, I hope Date gets killed next chapter ! Is Btoom gonna end soon? looks like the ending is near.


----------



## hehey (Nov 8, 2013)

wow Date got murked....


----------



## hehey (Nov 15, 2013)

Chap 63, holy shit man everyone is dying!!


----------



## rajin (Nov 16, 2013)

*awesome chap 
BAPS *


----------



## Tayimus (Jan 11, 2014)

Was I the only one who cheered at the end? When Kinoshita gave the middle finger? That was fucking great


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 11, 2014)

So a head shot wasn't enough to finish her off. I'll give her credit for her tenacity.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 12, 2014)

Sucks that she died.  I was actually starting to like her.


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 5, 2014)

Just finished anime and caught up to the manga. Damn bet the killer is that filming kid o the litle girl


----------



## Tayimus (Mar 5, 2014)

I thought the same thing. Dammit man


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 19, 2014)

Chapter 69 is out...


----------



## Mei Lin (Jun 19, 2014)

ooooo so I was right. The Chinese raw is a few chapters ahead, what a sad ending...


----------



## rajin (Jan 26, 2015)

*VOLUME 16 : CHAPTERS 78 TO 81

Chapter 164
Chapter 164
Chapter 164
Chapter 164

*


----------



## Tayimus (Nov 3, 2015)

She's having a possession/psychic episode, I think.


----------



## Magic (Nov 23, 2015)

Ty, glad to see this has a thread on nf. Hasn't ended uet?


----------



## Magic (Nov 23, 2015)

Is translated version way behind?


----------



## Tayimus (Apr 12, 2016)

Dammit, I wish this was translated more often...


----------



## Tayimus (Apr 18, 2016)

Mider T said:


> Chapter 83 out now...every group is catching up with scans it seems.



Alright!  Now if only All Rounder Meguru could get caught up like that.  Not that I don't love Silent Sky, but if I can get ARM translated more often, I'd be a happy camper.


----------



## rajin (May 10, 2016)

Turnip Farmers 472 LQ
Turnip Farmers 472 LQ
Turnip Farmers 472 LQ
Turnip Farmers 472 LQ


----------



## rajin (Sep 14, 2016)

*Ichigo easily stopping a giant guard with huge muscles
Ichigo easily stopping a giant guard with huge muscles

Ichigo easily stopping a giant guard with huge muscles

Ichigo easily stopping a giant guard with huge muscles*

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## reaperunique (Mar 13, 2018)

So I "read" the raws. Anyone can translate what they are saying to each other in chapter 98?


----------



## Space (Jun 3, 2019)

Chapters till 113 is released (on Rock)


----------



## Mider T (Jun 3, 2019)

Kevintju said:


> Chapters till 113 is released (on Rock)


Rock?


----------



## Space (Jun 3, 2019)

Mider T said:


> Rock?


Website called mangarock


----------



## Mider T (Jun 3, 2019)

Kevintju said:


> Website called mangarock


I don't see it on there.


----------



## Space (Jun 3, 2019)

Mider T said:


> It actually does, even though it says the latest chapter is 100 for some reason.  Thanks.


No problem, just figured you would want to read the latest chapters

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mider T (Jun 13, 2019)

Just read chapter 109.  Holy shit!


----------

